# Flight 93: the Movie



## a_majoor (30 Jan 2006)

Review in NRO:

http://www.nationalreview.com/miller/miller200601300842.asp



> *9/11: The Movie*A&E’s Flight 93.
> 
> There's a moment toward the end of Flight 93 — the new A&E film about 9/11 and the plane that crashed in Pennsylvania — when the passengers realize they must make a decision about whether they're going to try to overpower the hijackers. So they do something quintessentially American: They vote.
> 
> ...


----------



## BetterThanTheBest (14 Feb 2006)

A guy a know taped this movie of TV and I watched it a couple days ago. While it was dragged out and almost boring in parts, I thought it did an excellent job of showing what the situation must have been like for those on board flight 93. It  seemed very realistic, almost as though it was filmed on the actual flight.


----------



## Danjanou (14 Feb 2006)

I watched it when it premiered and found it very powerful  and almost hard to watch at times. We will never know what exactly happened on the flight but I'd like to think what they showed was close. Really hard to get to sleep that night.


----------



## a_majoor (5 Apr 2006)

The movie will be in general release soon, but the usual moonbat brigade is out already. This piece contains a reconstruction of what had actually happened based on the cockpit flight recorder, a real life preview of the movie, as it were:

http://tks.nationalreview.com/archives/094131.asp



> During at least five of the passengers' phone calls, information was shared about the attacks that had occurred earlier that morning at the World Trade Center. Five calls described the intent of passengers and surviving crew members to revolt against the hijackers. According to one call, they voted on whether to rush the terrorists in an attempt to retake the plane. They decided, and acted.
> 
> At 9:57, the passenger assault began. Several passengers had terminated phone calls with loved ones in order to join the revolt. One of the callers ended her message as follows: "Everyone's running up to first class. I've got to go. Bye."
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (20 Apr 2006)

Another review for United 93

http://www.nationalreview.com/murdock/murdock200604200607.asp



> *Not Soon Enough*
> We have to face the ruthlessness of our enemy.
> 
> “Too soon!” some New York filmgoers recently yelled after seeing the trailer for United 93, the new movie about the Boeing 757 that crashed September 11, 2001, in Shanksville, Pennsylvania. When this heart-pounding, gut-twisting picture opens April 28, four years, seven months, and 17 days will have elapsed since 9/11. Is that too soon?
> ...


----------



## Ashes (18 May 2006)

I rented Flight 93 and I enjoyed it. It had me in knots how one girl was talking with her Mom and her Mom was telling the girl she's holding her and she's right there and don't give up. How can you say goodbye to your Daughter and Mom like that is beyond me  :'(. I'm so proud of them for taking down the plane, too bad it didn't end up better. I'm also looking forward to seeing United 93 in the theater shortly.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 May 2006)

It's already out on DVD  ??? thought it just hit theaters a little while ago.


----------



## GO!!! (19 May 2006)

Great flick, saw it in theatre.

Like the reviewers, I really liked how it identified the hijackers, not as some generic, shrouded lunatic screaming in a foreign language, but as those who walk among us, who look like us, and speak our language (if only in subtitles).

Movies like this put terrorism into it's proper context, something that happens here - where we live, and with people and things familiar to us.


----------



## casing (23 May 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> It's already out on DVD  ??? thought it just hit theaters a little while ago.



People are getting a bit mixed up here, as I was myself when I first saw the trailer for _United 93_ on the tube.  The television commercial proclaimed that it was the first movie based upon the incident.  This had me scratching my head as I thought I'd already seen it on tv.  

The confusion is the similarity in titles of two different movies covering the same incident.
_Flight 93_ was a Fox TV movie that aired just a couple of months before the theatrical version.
_United 93_ is the more recent theatrical release, produced by Universal.


----------



## Danjanou (24 May 2006)

Nfld_Sapper said:
			
		

> It's already out on DVD  ??? thought it just hit theaters a little while ago.



Casing posted the clarification however for those here in the Centre of the Universe it is out in DVD. I saw the bootleggers over on Spadina Avenue had copies of it right alongside Basic Instinct 2, MI3, and Poseidon when I was in Chinatown on Victoria Day.


----------



## KevinB (29 May 2006)

Funny no bootleg copies are here in Dirka-Dirkastan ^-^


----------



## vonGarvin (29 May 2006)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Funny no bootleg copies are here in Dirka-Dirkastan ^-^


I wonder why that is 

Keep it real


von Garvin out.


PS: Is that anywhere near Kerblakastan?


----------



## snowy (5 Jul 2006)

:'( :'( :'( thats all i can say, excellent movie.


----------

